# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Получаю такое сообщение: DCOM Exploit attack?

## TornadoBS

Мой антивирусник в последнее время выдает сообщения об атаках такого типа:

24.06.2008  10:53:46  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.40.72:135
24.06.2008  11:24:55  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.40.72:135
24.06.2008  11:59:26  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.50.66:135
24.06.2008  12:33:16  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.50.66:135
24.06.2008  12:39:38  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.49.80:135
24.06.2008  12:51:50  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.40.72:135
24.06.2008  13:15:23  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.50.66:135
24.06.2008  13:51:38  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.55.215:135
24.06.2008  20:38:04  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.172.55.215:135
24.06.2008  21:07:26  DCOM Exploit attack
  from 85.173.10.72:135

Подскажите что с этим делать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Мой антивирусник в последнее время выдает сообщения об атаках такого типа...Подскажите что с этим делать?


Подскажите какой у Вас антивирусник и какая система... :Wink: 
Это Ваш провайдер?


```
netnum:         85.172.32.0 - 85.172.63.255
netname:        KRASNODAR-REGION-NETWORK
descr:           Public Joint Stock Company "Southern Telecommunication Company"
descr:           Krasnodar, Russia
```

----------


## zerocorporated

> Мой антивирусник в последнее время выдает сообщения об атаках такого типа:
> 
> 24.06.2008  10:53:46  DCOM Exploit attack
>   from 85.172.40.72:135
> 
> Подскажите что с этим делать?


Dcom порт 135 UDP и TCP.

Выход из проблемы: Установить последний пакет обновлений(сервис пак) и все заплатки на ОС. Файервол должен отражать такие атаки.

P.S: Как уже выше сказали: что у вас за ОС, файервол и антивирус?

----------


## TornadoBS

Win XP (SP2) и avast!

Да, это мой провайдер...

файервола нет...

----------


## Rene-gad

> Да, это мой провайдер...


Можете расслабиться и пить кофе (или что покрепче  :Wink: ). Ну а Сервис Пак - это обязательно надо.

----------


## TornadoBS

Спасибо!

----------


## sladkiy

здравствуйте.
у меня такая же проблема, но впринципе информации достаточно чтоб бороться.
вопрос в другом: может ли это влиять на учетную запись, а именно не возможность создать пароль?? При создании пароля выдает ошибку: "Не удалось сменить пароль"
Проверял комп на вирусы, один даже нашел... удалил, но данная проблема ( и атаки) осталась.
Антивир: Аваст
ОС: Винда ХР СП 2 (правда без последних обновлений)
Пример атак(точнее все что были пока что): 
28.08.2010  22:27:03  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.221.221.247:135
29.08.2010  10:49:56  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.172.118.54:135
29.08.2010  10:54:23  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.155.243.217:135
29.08.2010  19:23:21  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.105.198.64:135
29.08.2010  19:32:31  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.208.139.217:135
29.08.2010  19:51:24  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.65.87.209:135
30.08.2010  10:00:54  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.134.38.7:135
30.08.2010  10:52:10  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.74.226.53:135
30.08.2010  11:03:09  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.215.157.197:135
30.08.2010  12:29:16  DCOM Exploit attack
	 from 95.208.222.160:135

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> ОС: Винда ХР СП 2 (правда без последних обновлений)


А что Вы хотите?

----------


## antrox

дело не в наличии обновлений...
У меня ВинХР SP3 со всеми последними обновлениями. Но Аваст 5.0 выдаёт такие сообщения уже неделю:
http://ipicture.ru/Gallery/Viewfull/2367739.html (тема оформления - от Висты, но это ХР)

p.s.: штатный брандмаузер включен, службы настроены на сетевую безопасность, все уязвимости найденные Касперским Тулс закрыты (кроме двух уязвимостей MS Office), все проги самых последних версий, юзаю только софт с оф.сайтов, винты чисты (сканил Касперским Тулс, AVZ и Hitman Pro)

Эти атаки не беспокоят, но внятной информации о том, что это такое я найти не смог... Интересует "природа" этих сообщений, а точнее - что это такое?  :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Идут атаки на порт, по сети бродит червяк и пытается пробить Вас эксплоитом столетней давности. У меня лично этот порт вообще закрыт, следовательно атак нет. Если система обновлена, то - 



> Можете расслабиться и пить кофе (или что покрепче ).

----------


## antrox

понял, спс  :Smiley:

----------


## Слоникс

А какие порты можно закрыть(номера) ,чтобы не было больше атак?

----------


## olejah

Смотря на какие идут атаки. Есть утилита - Windows Worms Doors Cleaner

----------


## Слоникс

Эта утилита только порты помогает закрывать или определяет какие нужно закрыть тоже?Я тут в одном форуме прочитал,что достаточно закрыть 135 и 445...

----------


## olejah

> Эта утилита только порты помогает закрывать или определяет какие нужно закрыть тоже?


 И то и другое, она выводит список уязвимых портов, с информацией о том, открыты они у Вас или нет. И если открыты, она может их закрыть, а если закрыты, может их открыть.




> Я тут в одном форуме прочитал,что достаточно закрыть 135 и 445...


Да, на эти порты идут обычно атаки, у меня они закрыты.

----------


## Слоникс

Попробую закрыть...Спс!

----------

